# OptiNET         ?

## Daniel

200-250.
    -         300
        ?
      -     ?
       )?

----------


## Sky

?

----------


## Enter

)
        , ..      ,   DSL.
           ,         )

----------


## Daniel

*Sky*,       . ,       . *Enter*,      .      -       .
    ,

----------


## erazer

-       ? ,    ?

----------


## Daniel

200       ...      ....

----------


## kit

> ,       .

       ADSL        3,5 ?
     ,    -   ,      -      (    )       -              (       -    ,   ),  .

----------


## erazer

> 200       ...      ....

       . , ,   .   -       .

----------


## wap-poltava

> . , ,   .   -       .

  -      800?
   ,  WI-FI    (    ), 4G ... 
   ,     4G  ,     500,     3G     (     ,   ,      +          ),        ...

----------


## erazer

> -      800?

      .   -    .    100  ,   .

----------


## Kaldun

> +          )

    -  200 .

----------


## Ezhachok

> ,  WI-FI    (    ), 4G ...

  ,  LTE    ...  :)
      .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,  LTE    ...  :)
>       .

  , 4G  WIMAXE     http://www.freshtel.ua/ua/coverage/ http://www.giraffe.ua/ru/coverage/region/99
   ,               .

----------


## Ezhachok

> , 4G  WIMAXE    
>    ,               .

  ,      ...4G.         " "    100   .
        10 ,     ...      :)

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,      ...4G.         " "    100   .
>         10 ,     ...      :)

    3G       ,         (  2  - 1    , 2      , (  WI-FI)  ,  "" ,              ...

----------

